# Gibt es hier Perfektionisten im Forum und wie geht ihr damit um?



## RyzA (2. Februar 2019)

Nabend!


Mir würde schon öfter nachgesagt ich wäre ein Perfektionist. Man merkt es hier im Forum wahrscheinlich so nicht (weil ich oft schreibfaul bin und manchmal keine besseren Einfälle habe) aber wenn ich was anpacke will ich es richtig machen."Richtig" ist vielleicht sogar noch untertrieben. Dann bin ich wie besessen teilweise , kann nicht aufhören. Und halte mich an mehr oder weniger unwichtigen Details auf.
Ich habe z.B. früher auch mal als Maler - und Lackierer gearbeitet, da habe ich immer länger für die Arbeit gebraucht als andere. Wegen eben diesen Details.
Oder als ich noch etwas Grafikbearbeitung gemacht habe... wie oft ich  verändern, modifizieren, verbessern mußte bis es endlich in meinen Augen gepasst hat.
Zu schreiben habe ich auch mal probiert. An einer SciFi Geschichte. Ideen habe ich dafür. Aber das war sehr mühsam, deswegen hatte ich es erstmal wieder auf Eis gelegt.
Auch habe ich mal mit "Fruity Loops" vor ein paar Jahren Musik gemacht. Da ist meine Frau fast durchgedreht weil ich bestimmte Stellen der Tracks 100 mal hintereinander angehört habe.
Was mir auch aufgefallen ist das man sich Sachen auch schön hören kann und die Objektivität dann dabei verloren geht. Wenn man dann eine Pause macht und es sich wieder anhört ist die Objektivität wieder da. Das läßt sich auch auf andere (künstlerische) Bereiche übertragen. 
Zusammenfassend: ich brauche meine Zeit bis ich etwas kann. Wenn ich es kann, beherrsche ich es recht gut und versuche mich immer weiter zu verbessern. Aber ich brauche häufig mehr Zeit als andere. Was im praktischen Berufsleben ein Nachteil sein kann.
Auch habe ich alles zu Hause gerne in einer gewissen Ordnung. Ich mag keine großen Veränderungen in meiner Umgebung. Außerdem habe ich gerne die Kontrolle (keine Macht über andere - eher Überblick).  Am PC die Werte usw und wenn ich die Wohnung verlasse muß ich ca 10 mal hintereinander kontrollieren ob alles aus ist.

Kennt das jemand? Ergeht es ihm genauso oder ähnlich?


----------



## phila_delphia (2. Februar 2019)

Hm. Vom Wunsch nach Perfektion hin zu zwanghaft anmutendem Verahlten ist es manchmal ein kleiner Schritt.

Ich weiß von mir, dass ich in manchen Punkten - z.B. gewissen Einstellungen am PC - sehr pedantisch sein kann.

Als Perfektion würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, aber ich möchte dann schon, dass dies oder jenes genau SO funktioniert.

Wenn das nicht gelingt, dann kann ich schon mal grantig werden - meine Frau reagiert dann (dankbarer Weise) mit liebevollem Kopfschütteln*

Schwierig wird es meiner Meinung nach, wenn die normalen Lebensvollzüge unter dem Zwang zu kontrollieren eingeschränt werden.

Das es ab und zu hilfreich sein kann Abstand zu nehmen wie bei Deinem Beispiel mit dem Schönhören kann ich voll und ganz unterschreiben.

Grüße

phila

*Ihr ist nichts gleichgültiger als irgendwelche Einstellungen am PC... Dafür kann sie Gummibächen nicht unsortiert essen


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2019)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Schwierig wird es meiner Meinung nach, wenn die normalen Lebensvollzüge unter dem Zwang zu kontrollieren eingeschränt werden.


Ja das kann nerven.  Meistens schränkt es mich auch nicht ein bzw ich habe die Probleme nicht... nur beim verlassen der Wohnung, weil ich Angst habe das etwas nicht richtig aus ist und es könnte vielleicht mal brennen.
Rauchmelder haben wir überall. Wenn ich zu Hause bin habe ich keine Angst das es brennen könnte, weil ich eingreifen könnte (wenn ich nicht schlafe).
Ich wollte sogar mal unsere Wohnung  per Kamera Video überwachen das ich von unterwegs mit dem Handy darauf zugreifen kann.



> *Ihr ist nichts gleichgültiger als irgendwelche Einstellungen am PC... Dafür kann sie Gummibächen nicht unsortiert essen


Ordnung muß sein!


----------



## dekay55 (2. Februar 2019)

Och zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn herrscht nur nen klitzekleiner Spalt. 

Wenn man im Duden unter Perfektion nachschaut sollte dort eigentlich mein Name stehen  
Deine  "Probleme" kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor,  allerdings sehe ich das ganze etwas anders. 
Das sind keine Probleme sondern für mich ist das eine zusätzliche Gabe die man nur richtig anwenden muss, allerdings ist Selbstdisziplin ziemlich Wichtig um eben nicht "abzudriften" und das eigentliche Ziel aus dem Auge zu verlieren. 
Ich setze mir z.b strikte grenzen, bzw ich versuche es Projekte nur mit nem Gewissen Zeitaufwand und Materialaufwand zu Realisieren, was bei mir aber auch dazu führen kann das ich dann krampfhaft versuche mit den Material  dann dinge zu realisieren die so gar nicht vorgesehen waren, was aber auch wieder Positiv ist wenn ich mit den geringsten mitteln wieder "unmögliches" möglich mache.

Allerdings kann das auch sehr Teuer werden, bsp bei mir Fahrräder. 
Vor 3 Jahren nen Fahrrad gekauft  um von A nach B zu  Fahren, spaß dran gefunden, und wollt was besseres bis hin zum Perfektionismus 
Ende vom Lied, ich besitze jetzt 5 Verschiedene Fahrräder, alle selbst aufgebaut nach meinen Wünschen, weil das was ich haben wollte gabs nicht zu Kaufen, also hab ich mal eben Zweirad Mechanik Studiert ( ich bin Autodidakt ) und hab mir meine Fahrräder selbst aufgebaut. Jedes Bike deckt nen gewissen Sport Bereich ab, weil ein Bike was alles kann gibt es nicht und wär eh mist. 

Oder 3D Drucker, ganz böses Thema 
2017 zu Weihnachten nen 3D Drucker Bausatz gekauft, 
Aufgebaut, hat mir nicht gefallen, also hab ich angefangen das  Themengebiet zu Studieren, hab mein Drucker Modifiziert, was mir irgendwann auch nicht mehr gefallen hat ( weil ich gelernt hab was gute aufbauten sind und was schlechte aufbauten sind ) also auf die Idee gekommen nen 3D Drucker selbst zu Entwickeln, also  hab ich Mechanik speziell Antriebstechnik und  Lineartechnik studiert, angefangen nen Drucker zu bauen, bemerkt das Gedruckte Teile ziemlich ungenau sind, den Ersten Drucker wieder zerlegt bevor er überhaupt lief, nochmal Gedanken gemacht, Drucker nr 2 Gebaut, dann Drucker Nr3, und dann zum Entschluss gekommen alles mist, per Hand und mit nem 3D Drucker wird alles viel zu ungenau, also da ich eh schon Lineartechnik und co drinne hatte, genauso wie CNC Steuerungen hab ich mir ne Fräsmaschine gekauft, hab die umgebaut auf CNC, erster Umbau hat mir net gefallen, hab sie nochmal umgebaut, und nochmal umgebaut, dann bemerkt das ich größere Teile fräsen müsste als die Fräse kann. Also Fräse Verkauft, und jetzt hab ich ne Industrie Portalfräse für Kleinserien und Prototypen hier  stehen. 3D Drucker will ih zwar  immer noch bauen, aber so ne CNC ist schon viel Interessanter und Potenter als so nen Popeliger 3D Drucker. 
Ende vom Lied, mit nem 99€ 3D Drucker China Bausatz hats angefangen 1 Jahr Später und ne gute 5 Stellige Summe später hab ich ne CNC hier  stehen weil ich eigentlich mal nen Drucker entwickeln wollte  

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, ich hab schon lange bemerkt das ich so viel  Fähigkeiten und Gaben habe und die nicht einfach Verschwenden will sondern um alles in der Welt fördern will, Geld spielt da für mich keine Rolle, und ermöglichen tu ich mir das alles in dem ich mich schon vor  20  Jahren Selbstständig gemacht hab und alles mögliche mach worauf ich Bock hab, was mir  Spaß  macht und worin ich besonders Gut bin, und meine Kunden wissen mein Perfektionismus sehr zu schätzen, da ich auch mein Perfektionismus Perfektioniert habe in dem ich extremst Analytisch vorgehe und Fehler schon sehe bevor andere sie überhaupt erahnen, und somit auch nicht mehr so viel Zeit brauch weil ich bevor ich was anfang zu bauen Quasi alles schon im Kopf durchgegangen bin und recht Dynamisch bin was  änderen angeht wenn ich doch mal bemerke das was nicht so optimal sein könnte.  Ich hab da schon mein Bild im Kopf und das rekonstruiere ich bestmöglichst, und um das auch umsetzen zu können hab ich einen riesigen Maschinenpark mir angeeignet  um wirklich alles machen zu können was mir in den Kopf kommt und nicht improvisieren zu müssen weil mir irgend ein Werkzeug oder ne Maschine fehlt, und da ich mit jeder Maschine eben auch Geld verdiene zahlt sich das auch  irgendwann aus wenn ich mal wieder aufn dummen Gedanken komme mir Werkzeug oder Maschinen zu kaufen ( Selbstdisziplin, wenn ich mir was Kaufe dann muss diese Maschine Geld verdienen ) 

Hat natürlich auch ne "Schattenseite" ich bin muss höllisch aufpassen nicht zu nen Workaholic zu mutieren, aber dafür hab ich meine Bikes, meine Drohnen, das Musik machen und das  Musik auflegen wo ich ganz frei und ungezwungen bin,


BTW, also nach über 20 Jahren fällt mir das Persönlich gar nicht mehr auf das ich Zwanghaft die Stecker aus den Steckdosen mache, meine Taschen 10  mal Prüfe bevor ich das Haus verlasse, meist nochmal prüfen muss ob ich wirklich zugeschlossen hab und die  Alarmanlage Scharf ist ( die auch Brandmelder hat und mich Anrufen würde im falle des Falles )  Ich kann damit zumindest leben ohne das ich es als Belastung Empfinde, ok der Horror wirds wenn ich unsicher werd ob ich irgendwas vergessen hab, dann kommt die innere Unruhe, der Anflug von Panik, dann muss man einmal Tieeeef Durchatmen sich klar machen das man es eh net ändern kann jetzt und sich damit abfinden und ablenken ( wie schon gesagt Selbstdisziplin ist das A und O ) Hilfreich ist auch zu Analysieren warum man sich grad unwohl fühlt und das per Pro und Contra zerlegen bis ne man ganz rational eine irrationale angst aufgelöst hat, das hab ich mir soweit eintrainiert das es komplett unterbewusst in Bruchteil von Sekunden abläuft, klappt zumindest in 90% der fällen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2019)

@dekay55: Das liest sich so als wenn du deinen Perfektionismus gut im Griff hast. Zeitprobleme hast du ja scheinbar nicht, dass deine Projekte länger laufen als geplant.



dekay55 schrieb:


> BTW, also nach über 20 Jahren fällt mir das Persönlich gar nicht mehr auf das ich Zwanghaft die Stecker aus den Steckdosen mache, meine Taschen 10 mal Prüfe bevor ich das Haus verlasse, meist nochmal prüfen muss ob ich wirklich zugeschlossen hab und die Alarmanlage Scharf ist ( die auch Brandmelder hat und mich Anrufen würde im falle des Falles )  Ich kann damit zumindest leben ohne das ich es als Belastung Empfinde, ok der Horror wirds wenn ich unsicher werd ob ich irgendwas vergessen hab, dann kommt die innere Unruhe, der Anflug von Panik, dann muss man einmal Tieeeef Durchatmen sich klar machen das man es eh net ändern kann jetzt und sich damit abfinden und ablenken ( wie schon gesagt Selbstdisziplin ist das A und O ) Hilfreich ist auch zu Analysieren warum man sich grad unwohl fühlt und das per Pro und Contra zerlegen bis ne man ganz rational eine irrationale angst aufgelöst hat, das hab ich mir soweit eintrainiert das es komplett unterbewusst in Bruchteil von Sekunden abläuft, klappt zumindest in 90% der fällen.


Ja ich versuche das auch immer rational zu analysieren und dann höre ich auch damit auf.
Weil statistisch gesehen kommt es äußert selten zu Wohnungsbränden.
Nur man will sich immer irgendwie gegen alles absichern.


----------



## dekay55 (3. Februar 2019)

Nja immer schaff ich das auch nicht, und Zeitdruck ist relativ bei kleinen Projekten und Aufträgen passiert mir öfter  das ich etwas in Zeitdruck komme, aber zumindest schaff ich es immer irgendwie. Is mir vor 3 Wochen auch wieder Passiert, ich wollt Abends nur Schnell noch ne CNC Steuerung verkabeln die ich Gebaut hab und am Nächsten Tag morgens abgeholt werden sollte, das Ende vom Lied, 2 Kannen Kaffee eine Durchgemachte Nacht, und genau 3 Minuten bevor der Kunde gekommen ist  fertig geworden, dafür hab ich eine Perfekt aufgebaut und  verkabelte Steuerung abgeliefert und nen Kunden mehr als zufrieden gemacht, und mich damit  zufrieden gemacht.  

Zugegeben mein Leben läuft für nen 39 Jährigen extrem Chaotisch ab, aber ich bin Glücklich damit und hab mein Spaß dabei und falle niemand  zu lasten ganz im  Gegenteil.


----------



## MetallSimon (4. Februar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> ...
> Oder 3D Drucker, ganz böses Thema ...


Haha ja 
Ich hab mir inzwischen auch schon 3 3D Drucker kauft, allerdings 2 auch schon wieder verkauft. Mir Mangelt es leider an Platz, sonst würde ich mir auch eine kleine Fräse und vlt. einen LitePlacer hinstellen

Mir geht's mit dem Perfektionismus immer so, wenn ich was baue, will ich das Beste vom Besten bauen, bin dann allerdings immer recht schnell frustriert, wenn ich nur das Zweitbeste habe oder breche Projekte ab, weil irgendwas nicht so funktioniert wie ich will.


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2019)

Bin genau das Gegenteil...
Von Beruf wegen zum Perfektionismus verdammt (welcher Bauherr will schon unfertige Pläne) ist mein privates Leben eher voller Improvisation.
Im Vorfeld mache ich mir sicherlich viele Gedanken, wie ich etwas bewerkstelligen kann, wenn ich es dann aber "mache" bin ich in einer Art positiven flow und irgendwie gelingt auch das Meiste.
Themen wie , Tür abgeschlossen, Herd ausgeschaltet, Steckerleiste aus kenne ich nicht, weil ich irgendwie der inneren Überzeugung bin = passt schon.
Manchmal passt es aber dann doch nicht (logisch, wer ist denn schon perfekt) = bisher immer Glück gehabt


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2019)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Mir geht's mit dem Perfektionismus immer so, wenn ich was baue, will ich das Beste vom Besten bauen, bin dann allerdings immer recht schnell frustriert, wenn ich nur das Zweitbeste habe oder breche Projekte ab, weil irgendwas nicht so funktioniert wie ich will.


Das hatte ich bei meinen Musik "Projekten". Immer wieder was abgebrochen und das nächste angefangen. Weil der Anfang nicht passte. Bis dabei etwas brauchbares rausgekommen ist. 5% waren dann brauchbar, 5% hatten größeres Potential und 90% waren Schrott.
Genauso wie bei jemanden der irgendetwas aufschreiben will, aber immer wieder den Zettel zerknüllt und in den Papierkorb schmeisst und von neuem anfängt.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Februar 2019)

Ja das wohl normal beim Perfektionismus das man das beste vom besten bauen will und möglichst ohne Kompromisse, und weil mir das Frustrieren auch schnell aufn Senkel geht hab ich mir jede Maschine gekauft die ich benötige, ob jetzt CNC ( mit der ich übrigens auch Leiterplatinen Fräse und auch problemlos nen Werkzeug Kopf montieren kann um sie als Bestückungsmaschine zu Nutzen also das was dieser LitePlacer ist. 

Apropo Liteplacer, nen gutes beispiel für mein Perfektionismus, ich hab mir das ding grad angeschaut und es als Schlecht befunden, wenn ich mir den Mechanischen Aufbau der Antriebssektion anschaue wird mir übel, bei nem 3D Drucker gehts das ja grad noch so gut, aber bei ner Bestückungsmaschine die am besten noch FinePitch Bauteile Bestücken soll ist das ein NoGo, oder das ding ist so arsch lahm das ich schneller bin wenn ich ne Platine per Hand bestücke. Die Stepper Motoren.... bei so ner Maschine sollten die Stepper Motoren ne Bremse haben ansonst kann das ding nicht schnell sein sondern wird Träge ohne ende, das problem hat man ja schon bei 3D Druckern sehr schön, merkt man aber erst wenn man ne Portalfräse hat die viel schneller ist als nen Kartesischer 3D Drucker obwohl das Portal samt Frässpindel 100 Kilo wiegt und beim Drucker ächzt und Stöhnt man schon rum bei 200gram mehr Gewicht auf der Achse. So ziemlich jeder 3D Drucker unter 4000€ sind einfach nur Improvisierter "Krempel" selbst nen 3500€ Ultimaker 3 reiht sich bei mir in der Kategorie "Spielzeug" ein, deswegen entwickle ich mir den "perfekten" 3D Drucker. 
Btw. Wenn man mal sehen will wie verdammt schnell so nen Gantry System sein kann, ich hab nen CoreXY Plotter mit Automatischen Stiftwechsel für Din A2 ( im Grunde ist das so nen Liteplacer ) sowas schnelles hatte ich bis Dato wirklich nur in der Leiterplatinen Bestückung gesehen, der kommt auf kranke 500mm/s ( kein witz um nen Rahmen auf nen A2 zu  Zeichnen brauch das ding keine 5 Sekunden ) 
Der CoreXY aufbau dient mir als Vorlage, das ganze wird weder mit  Riemen noch mit Spindelantrieb realisiert, sondern per Stahlseil und auf den Steppern sitzen Elektrische Bremsen mit ner Bremskraft von 10Nm, Genauigkeit ist vom Hersteller mit 0.004mm Wiederholgenauigkeit angegeben auf 100mm, also die Grenze dessen was ein Stepper hinbekommen kann, meine Portalfräse hat exakt die gleiche Wiederholgenauigkeit, allerdings auf 700mm, und mein Schleppmesser Plotter ist ebenfalls mit 0.004mm angegeben. 
Und mein Ziel  beim 3D Drucker, mechanisch auf auf die 0.004 zu kommen, ich will mindestens 0.05 Genauigkeit beim Drucker haben. Mit 0.1mm Genauigkeit kann ich nix anfangen das ist mir einfach viel zu unpräzise und  dank meines Perfektionismus werde ich damit auch nie zufrieden sein,

Eigentlich wollt ich ja nur sagen das ich den Aufbau von dem Liteplacer anders gemacht hätte und  ich beim besten willen nicht sehe warum das ding 1700$ wert sein soll. Oder ganz Hart ausgedrückt, ich halte das teil  für Geldverschwendung, da gibt es sogar besser CoreXY Gantry Ideen in der Maker Community, das problem ist irgendwie das sich jeder Denkt weil er nen Drucker gebaut hat ist er meister in Linear Technik und hats voll drauf und so hat fast jeder dieser DIY Teile mechanische Mangel. Auch nen Grund warum ich mich fast 1 Jahr aufn Arsch gehockt hab und erstmal Intensiv betreffende Technik bereiche Studiert hab, alles andere wäre nicht "Perfekt" und aufgeben ist eigentlich niemals ne Option für mich dafür hab ich zuviel Ehrgeiz.

Edit : An der Länge meiner Texte erkennt man im übrigen auch wieder eines der Probleme, sich verzetteln stundenlang mit etwas beschäftigen und es möglichst richtig und ausführlich bewerkstelligen. Das spiegelt sich in der Länge und Ausführung meiner Texte auch wieder. Einer der gründe warum ich für meine Berichts Führung immer hoch gelobt werde   Man kann sich das eben auch alles zum Positiven machen wie ich schon mal erwähnt hab.


----------



## MetallSimon (4. Februar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> ...
> Apropo Liteplacer, nen gutes beispiel für mein Perfektionismus, ich hab  mir das ding grad angeschaut und es als Schlecht befunden, wenn ich mir  den Mechanischen Aufbau der Antriebssektion anschaue wird mir übel, bei  nem 3D Drucker gehts das ja grad noch so gut, aber bei ner  Bestückungsmaschine die am besten noch FinePitch Bauteile Bestücken soll  ist das ein NoGo, oder das ding ist so arsch lahm das ich schneller bin  wenn ich ne Platine per Hand bestücke. ...


Wenn, dann natürlich direkt mit Odrive und linear encoder  . Das schöne an solchen Kits ist, dass man alles hat was es braucht und nur das nötigste tauschen muss. Wenn man komplett selber baut(nicht nach Anleitung), dann dauerts (zumindest bei mir) immer ewig, bis man tatsächlich alles beisammen hat. Da fehlen dann da noch 5 Schrauben und da noch 3 Kabel...





dekay55 schrieb:


> ...So ziemlich jeder 3D Drucker unter 4000€ sind einfach nur Improvisierter "Krempel" selbst nen 3500€ Ultimaker 3 reiht sich bei mir in der Kategorie "Spielzeug" ein, deswegen entwickle ich mir den "perfekten" 3D Drucker. ....


Ultimaker ist auch tatsächlich kein guter Drucker, wir hatten einen in der Firma. Das einzig gute an den Ultimakern ist, dass es "Fertigprodukte" sind,  einfach hinstellen und losdrucken. Qualitativ ist dem Ultimaker ein gut getunter DIY Drucker für 200€ überlegen.




dekay55 schrieb:


> ...
> Btw. Wenn man mal sehen will wie verdammt schnell so nen Gantry System  sein kann, ich hab nen CoreXY Plotter mit Automatischen Stiftwechsel für  Din A2 ( im Grunde ist das so nen Liteplacer ) sowas schnelles hatte  ich bis Dato wirklich nur in der Leiterplatinen Bestückung gesehen, der  kommt auf kranke 500mm/s ( kein witz um nen Rahmen auf nen A2 zu   Zeichnen brauch das ding keine 5 Sekunden )
> D...


Die Geschwindigkeiten erreicht man dann eben nur Per Servomotor bzw. Linearmotor. Für 3D Drucker reichen allerdings die ~250mm/s weit aus, die man per Stepper erreicht, da man nicht so weit im idle fährt bzw. der Materialfluss bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten einfach nichtmehr konstant ist(je nach System)


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Edit : An der Länge meiner Texte erkennt man im übrigen auch wieder eines der Probleme, sich verzetteln stundenlang mit etwas beschäftigen und es möglichst richtig und ausführlich bewerkstelligen. Das spiegelt sich in der Länge und Ausführung meiner Texte auch wieder. Einer der gründe warum ich für meine Berichts Führung immer hoch gelobt werde   Man kann sich das eben auch alles zum Positiven machen wie ich schon mal erwähnt hab.


Ich könnte auch längere Texte schreiben. Wohlgemerkt: ich könnte!


----------



## dekay55 (4. Februar 2019)

Ja Teile zusammen suchen, nix Frustriert mehr, aber auch dafür gibts Lösungen, Ich hab abgesehen von meinem Lager zuhause noch nen 60ft Übersee Container als Lager bei meiner Werkstatt stehen  
Was den Ultimaker angeht, jap mein Prusa I3 Clone in den ich um die 200€ investiert hab druckt tatsächlich weitaus besser als nen Ultimaker, skeptisch wurde ich als ich gesehen hab das fast alle gedruckten teile aus gekauften Druckern qualitativ nicht an die Ergebnisse rankommen von meiner Kiste, aber wie soll das auch gehen ich glaub 90% der Hersteller bedienen sich quasi 1-1 an dem Entwürfen von Community Benutzern und verbessern dann ihre Drucker  erst wenn die Community genug gemeckert hat. Siehe im Fall Ultimaker der erst mit den updates die Sinterbronze Lager bekommen hat, dabei hätte jeder Techniker in der Ausbildung das problem erkennen müssen, was einfach aufzeigt das keinerlei Entwicklung dahinter steckt, da nützen auch die tollen DIY Kits nichts denn das was du da drinnen hast das bekommst teilweise für nen Bruchteil von dem Geld, allerdings versteh ich natürlich die Intention dahinter. Das Problem ist halt einfach Entwicklung zieht mit sich das man Prototypen baut und das zieht meist mit sich das man Teile anfertigen muss die  es so nicht zu kaufen gibt um nicht zu improvisieren und um möglichst Perfekt zu werden, eben der Grund warum ich ne CNC hab. Weil ich ernsthaft einen 3D Drucker Bauen will der alles Kaufbare auf den Markt in den Schatten stellt, da hält mich mein Ehrgeiz auch nicht davon ab das ich zwischendrin noch Zerspanungstechnik studiere und meine Wohnung einmal komplett umbauen musste damit ich daheim nen Raum hab in dem die CNC steht damit ich schnell mal Prototypen und Kleinteile  anfertigen kann ohne in die Werkstatt fahren zu müssen, egal ob Tag oder Nacht ( und ich wohn in nem Mehrfamilienhaus Haus ) 

Richtiger Perfektionismus kennt keine Grenzen außer jene die Physikalisch gegeben sind, und drüber hinaus ( Quantenmechanik & Quantenphysik ) 

Edit 
@MetalSimon nein die Geschwindigkeit erreicht man auch mit Stepper Motoren, aber mit ner richtigen Programierung und Elektrisch muss alles stimmen, also sicher nicht mit 12V und nicht mit 24V sondern mit 48V damit die Bremsen auch Arbeiten können und die Induktive Aufladung der Spulen beim Stepper kompensiert werden kann bei hoher Geschwindigkeit, dann sind auch so Geschwindigkeiten Problemlos möglich. AChja und 250mm/s erreicht keiner der 3D drucker die mir bekannt sind, das geht garnicht weil die Programierung von Marlin und co die Motoren so stark bremmst bei Kurvenfahrten das es ne reine Illusion ist, 250mm/s würde bedeuten das mein Plotter die Strecke statt unter 5 Sekunde in knapp 8 Sekunden schaft, das kann kein 3D Drucker, allein schon wegen der Extrusion wie du schon angedeutet hast. Außer Granulat Drucker die ohnehin schon Flüssiges Plastik im Vorratsspeicher  haben. Das fehlt bei den ganzen 3D Druckern, die Vorwärmung vom Filament um die Geschwindigkeit Real zu erreichen, was bedingt eben nicht funktioniert durch die Art wie Filament zugeführt wird. 

@Headcrash das ist das schöne bei mir, die Texte entstehen Automatisch, ich muss mich Nichtmal auf das schreiben Konzentrieren, sondern ich muss lediglich Denken, das tippen überlasse ich meinem Unterbewusstsein, ich kann dabei sogar Fernseh schauen problemlos, außer ich geh ins eingemachte Technische dann konzentriere ich mich eher aufs Denken. Aber das Tippen das musste ich noch nie bewusst machen, das ist etwas was voll Automatisch funktioniert, nen Handlungsablauf wie Atmen, du kannst es bewusst machen, musst es aber nicht.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2019)

Ich merke schon das geht bei dir zügig...



dekay55 schrieb:


> @Headcrash das ist das schöne bei mir, die Texte entstehen Automatisch, ich muss mich Nichtmal auf das schreiben Konzentrieren, sondern ich muss lediglich Denken, das tippen überlasse ich meinem Unterbewusstsein, ich kann dabei sogar Fernseh schauen problemlos, außer ich geh ins eingemachte Technische dann konzentriere ich mich eher aufs Denken. Aber das Tippen das musste ich noch nie bewusst machen, das ist etwas was voll Automatisch funktioniert, nen Handlungsablauf wie Atmen, du kannst es bewusst machen, musst es aber nicht.


So schnell bin ich nicht. Aber durchaus auch in der Lage anspruchsvolle Texte zu verfassen.
Manchmal fällt mir auch überhaupt nichts ein. Dann belasse ich es dabei.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Februar 2019)

Zwang ist etwas was mich meiner Kreativität beraubt, wenn ich mich hinsetze und mir jetzt sag "ich muss jetzt dazu was schreiben" dann passiert meist nichts sinnvolles was mich zufrieden stellt und ich lösch es zig mal. Mach ich aber das ganze ungezwungen dann sprudelt es aus mir grade zu raus. Diese Kreative Freiheit brauch ich einfach, und das bezieht sich tatsächlich auf mein Ganzes Leben. Auch ein Grund der Selbstständigkeit, ich bin viel viel Leistungsfähiger dank der Kreativen Freiheit, in einer Firma als Angestellter fühle ich mich dessen beraubt, fühl mich eingeschränkt und gefangen und bin nur eine Maschine die Funktionieren muss und dann bin ich auch nicht mehr Kreativ und alles was mich eigentlich ausmacht wird unterdrückt, das würde auch kein Geld der Welt aufwiegen, d.h auch wenn ich vielleicht Mehr Verdienen könnte mit meinen Qualifikationen, ist es mir egal, Geld ist nicht alles, das ist nur gezwungener Massen ein Mittel zum Zweck und nix mehr  und nix weniger.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Zwang ist etwas was mich meiner Kreativität beraubt, wenn ich mich hinsetze und mir jetzt sag "ich muss jetzt dazu was schreiben" dann passiert meist nichts sinnvolles was mich zufrieden stellt und ich lösch es zig mal. Mach ich aber das ganze ungezwungen dann sprudelt es aus mir grade zu raus. Diese Kreative Freiheit brauch ich einfach, und das bezieht sich tatsächlich auf mein Ganzes Leben. Auch ein Grund der Selbstständigkeit, ich bin viel viel Leistungsfähiger dank der Kreativen Freiheit, in einer Firma als Angestellter fühle ich mich dessen beraubt, fühl mich eingeschränkt und gefangen und bin nur eine Maschine die Funktionieren muss und dann bin ich auch nicht mehr Kreativ und alles was mich eigentlich ausmacht wird unterdrückt, das würde auch kein Geld der Welt aufwiegen, d.h auch wenn ich vielleicht Mehr Verdienen könnte mit meinen Qualifikationen, ist es mir egal, Geld ist nicht alles, das ist nur gezwungener Massen ein Mittel zum Zweck und nix mehr  und nix weniger.


Klar Zwänge sind immer eine Art Einschränkung. Bei mir hat das aber auch gesundheitliche Ursachen und vieles ist bei mir von der Tagesform abhängig.
Mal bin ich kreativer, dann weniger und manchmal auch gar nicht.


----------



## facehugger (4. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Am PC die Werte usw und wenn ich die Wohnung verlasse muß ich ca 10 mal hintereinander kontrollieren ob alles aus ist.


Alles gut mit dir? Bei letzterem würde ich dir (als gutem Kumpel im Real-Life) mal empfehlen die berühmte "Couch" aufzusuchen. So ein Verhalten würden andere schon als leicht krankhaft bezeichnen. Kontrolle, gut und schön aber "normal" ist das sicher nicht...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Alles gut mit dir? Bei letzterem würde ich dir (als gutem Kumpel im Real-Life) mal empfehlen die berühmte "Couch" aufzusuchen. So ein Verhalten würden andere schon als leicht krankhaft bezeichnen. Kontrolle, gut und schön aber "normal" ist das sicher nicht...
> 
> Gruß


Manchmal sind das auch nur 3-4 mal.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2019)

Ob ich Perfektionist bin?

Hmm, ja, ich muss immer jedes Spiel auf allen Schwierigkeitsgraden zu 100% durchspielen.
Zum Glück spiel' ich seit rund 5 Jahren kein neues Spiel mehr.


----------



## facehugger (4. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Manchmal sind das auch nur 3-4 mal.


Is mal was vorgefallen, Herd vergessen auszumachen...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Is mal was vorgefallen, Herd vergessen auszumachen...
> 
> Gruß


Ne eigentlich nicht. Aber ich kenne welche bei denen hat schon mal das Haus gebrannt.

Am wichtigsten sind eigentlich auch nur die persönlichen Daten/Erinnerungsstücke wie Familienbilder & Videos (alles andere kann man irgendwie ersetzen) . Die haben wir auf mehreren Datenträgern gesichert. 
Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt müßte man noch einen Datenträger an einen anderen Ort (z.B. bei uns Eltern oder Schwiegereltern) aufbewaren. 
Weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das es an diesen beiden Orten mal brennt, wohl noch geringer ist als im Lotto zu gewinnen.
Einer Online-Cloud vertraue ich die persönlichsten Daten nicht so gerne an.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ne eigentlich nicht. Aber ich kenne welche bei denen hat schon mal das Haus gebrannt.
> 
> Am wichtigsten sind eigentlich auch nur die persönlichen Daten/Erinnerungsstücke wie Familienbilder & Videos (alles andere kann man irgendwie ersetzen) . Die haben wir auf mehreren Datenträgern gesichert.
> Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt müßte man noch einen Datenträger an einen anderen Ort (z.B. bei uns Eltern oder Schwiegereltern) aufbewaren.
> ...


Es ist interessant zu sehen, wie unterschiedlich Menschen sein können. Ich finde, dass man vor allem durch Fotos und Videos einmalige Ereignisse entwertet. Je öfters man etwas sieht, desto mehr verliert es seinen (emotionalen) Wert. Gut, wenn man eigene Kinder hat, wird es vielleicht schwieriger, darauf zu verzichten.
Sofern es sich nicht um Naturfotografie handelt, bewahre ich diese Momente lieber im Herzen oder im Hinterkopf auf. Fotos schieße ich meistens nur, um sie anderen zu zeigen, weil sie nicht die Möglichkeit hatten, an Reisen teilzunehmen.

Liegt wohl daran, dass ich generell nicht in Erinnerungen schwelgen möchte. Wären alle Daten, die nicht geschäftlich sind, auf einmal weg, was solls?


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass man vor allem durch Fotos und Videos einmalige Ereignisse entwertet. Je öfters man etwas sieht, desto mehr verliert es seinen (emotionalen) Wert. Gut, wenn man eigene Kinder hat, wird es vielleicht schwieriger, darauf zu verzichten.


Die Fotos guckt man sich ja nicht täglich an. Außerdem sind das tausende. Ja ich habe einen Sohn. Mit ihm gucken wir die Fotos und Videos mal zwischendurch an und er kann sich die auch alleine angucken. Und auch noch später... wenn er will, vielleicht mit seinen Kindern.
Ich bin meinen Eltern jedenfalls dankbar das sie damals Fotos von mir gemacht und sie in Alben aufbewart haben.
Und ich denke auch das es vielen Menschen so ergeht.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Februar 2019)

Ich mach mir da weniger Sorgen um Fotos und Videos, auch nicht um den Krempel den man wieder kaufen kann. Sondern um die gesammelten und unersetzbaren Schätze die man Teilweise Nichtmal versichern kann ( drum hab ich auch ne Alarmanlage ) 

Interessant ich hab zwar tatsächlich etliche Bilder,  aber ich sehe das so wie DesinformierterLoser, viele der Bilder die ich gemacht hab sind eh Technische Dinge. Menschen und Ereignisse die mir wichtig sind hab ich in meinem Kopf abgespeichert und diese Erinnerungen sind Intensiver als Bilder, ich brauch nur einen Trigger, keine Ahnung warum  aber mein Hirn hat irgendwie zu jeder  Person und Ereignis was mir wichtig ist ne Melodie oder  nen Lied mit abgespeichert, und diese kann ich nutzen als Trigger, und zack sind die  Erinnerungen wie ein Film da mit allen drum und dran.  Was richtig dumm dabei ist, das klappt natürlich nicht mit dem Hausschlüssel oder dem Geldbeutel den ich immer wieder suchen muss weil ich das zeug in Gedanken irgendwo hinleg.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Interessant ich hab zwar tatsächlich etliche Bilder,  aber ich sehe das so wie DesinformierterLoser, viele der Bilder die ich gemacht hab sind eh Technische Dinge. Menschen und Ereignisse die mir wichtig sind hab ich in meinem Kopf abgespeichert und diese Erinnerungen sind Intensiver als Bilder, ich brauch nur einen Trigger, keine Ahnung warum  aber mein Hirn hat irgendwie zu jeder  Person und Ereignis was mir wichtig ist ne Melodie oder  nen Lied mit abgespeichert, und diese kann ich nutzen als Trigger, und zack sind die  Erinnerungen wie ein Film da mit allen drum und dran.  Was richtig dumm dabei ist, das klappt natürlich nicht mit dem Hausschlüssel oder dem Geldbeutel den ich immer wieder suchen muss weil ich das zeug in Gedanken irgendwo hinleg.


Aber so genau wie die Bilder tatsächlich sind hat man das nie im Kopf.  Und ganz alte Erinnerungen/ Bilder (aus der frühen Kindheit usw) sowieso nicht. Davon vergisst man viel.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber so genau wie die Bilder tatsächlich sind hat man das nie im Kopf.  Und ganz alte Erinnerungen/ Bilder (aus der frühen Kindheit usw) sowieso nicht. Davon vergisst man viel.


Es ist wie ein seltenes Sammlerstück: Je mehr Kopien im Umlauf sind, desto geringer ist der Wert. Wenn man etwas vergisst, wird es für einen nicht von so großem Wert gewesen sein. Abgesehen davon ist es einfach nur Vergangenheit.

Wenn ich mich in einem Moment nicht gezwungen fühle, ihn als Foto oder Film festzuhalten, kann ich ihn umso intensiver wahrnehmen.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

Naja, sehe ich etwas anders. Aber egal... soll jeder selber entscheiden was ihm am wichtigsten ist!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, sehe ich etwas anders. Aber egal... soll jeder selber entscheiden was ihm am wichtigsten ist!


Natürlich.
Ich habe es früher auch anders gesehen. 

Thema Perfektionismus:
Wenn ich einen Vortrag halten muss, bereite ich mich bis ins kleinste Detail vor. Ich lerne den Vortrag sogar auswendig, damit ich ihn ohne Skript halten kann. Ebenso werden Formulierungen akribisch angepasst, um ähnlich klingende Sätze zu vermeiden.

Eigentlich ist das unnötig, weil mir Improvisation nicht schwer fällt und es steht in keinem Verhältnis bezüglich Aufwand und Nutzen... aber irgendwo hat jeder seinen Tick.

Da ich im Handwerklichen zu grobmotorisch veranlagt bin, greift da keine perfektionistische Ader.


----------



## dekay55 (6. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber so genau wie die Bilder tatsächlich sind hat man das nie im Kopf.  Und ganz alte Erinnerungen/ Bilder (aus der frühen Kindheit usw) sowieso nicht. Davon vergisst man viel.



Da unterscheide ich mich scheinbar deutlich vom Schnitt,  die Bilder die ich im Kopf habe sind Detailreicher als ein  Foto, das wird jetzt schwer zu erklären, aber in Errinerungen kann ich mich teilweise auch bewegen mit viel Konzentration, sie beinhalten auch Sinnesreize. Es ist einfach intensiver und was anderes als nen Foto, deswegen haben die auch bei mir einen nicht so hohen Stellenwert. Als beispiel ich hab kein einziges Bild von mir, selbst von Personen die ich Liebe aber nicht mehr am Leben  sind habe ich keine Bilder. Das wirklich wichtige die Erinnerungen an diese geliebten Personen sind in meinem Kopf und in meinem  Herzen leben sie weiter, nicht auf nen Bild was einen Augenblick, einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde festhält. 
Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr deckt sich meine  Meinung  darüber mit jener von Desinformierter Looser.

Achja also  ich errinere mich tatsächlich noch an dinge aus meiner Kindheit, auch recht irrelevante Dinge, wie z.b das Programmierbuch was ich damals mit 6 Jahren geschenkt bekommen hab samt dem Dragon32 PersonalComputer, ich erinnere mich auch das ich bereits bei der Einschulung 10 Finger Schreibmaschine tippen konnte eher ich überhaupt Schreibschrift konnte   Ich errinere mich teilweise noch an die Poke Befehle die man damals im Basic benutzt hat um programme zu manipulieren, ich errinere mich z.b Deutlich dran das auf dem Dragon 32 Basic 1.0 von Microsoft lief, genauso wie ich den Startbildschirm vom C128D wo deutlich Steht  "Microsoft Corp. Basic  Copyright 1977"  Und das liegt jetzt über 30 jahre zurück. 
Ich erinnere  mich Deutlich noch wie ich den  ersten Star Wars gesehen hab, das war 1983 da war ich 3 Jahre alt, ich kann mich auch noch dran Erinnern das meine Eltern damals Abends immer mit dem Atari2700 gespielt haben, sogar an die Games kann ich mich Erinnern ( was meine Eltern 20 jahre Später auch verblüfft hat die dachten immer ich wüsste davon nix  )  Ich errinere mich an den Film Tanz der Teufel den ich heimlicherweise geschaut hab als meine Eltern den gesehen haben  da muss ich 5 gewesen sein. 

Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will, gute Frage  Wahrscheinlich das jeder Mensch anders ist und  man von sich nicht auf andere Rückschlüsse ziehen kann / sollte.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Achja also  ich errinere mich tatsächlich noch an dinge aus meiner Kindheit, auch recht irrelevante Dinge, wie z.b das Programmierbuch was ich damals mit 6 Jahren geschenkt bekommen hab samt dem Dragon32 PersonalComputer, ich erinnere mich auch das ich bereits bei der Einschulung 10 Finger Schreibmaschine tippen konnte eher ich überhaupt Schreibschrift konnte   Ich errinere mich teilweise noch an die Poke Befehle die man damals im Basic benutzt hat um programme zu manipulieren, ich errinere mich z.b Deutlich dran das auf dem Dragon 32 Basic 1.0 von Microsoft lief, genauso wie ich den Startbildschirm vom C128D wo deutlich Steht  "Microsoft Corp. Basic  Copyright 1977"  Und das liegt jetzt über 30 jahre zurück.
> Ich erinnere  mich Deutlich noch wie ich den  ersten Star Wars gesehen hab, das war 1983 da war ich 3 Jahre alt, ich kann mich auch noch dran Erinnern das meine Eltern damals Abends immer mit dem Atari2700 gespielt haben, sogar an die Games kann ich mich Erinnern ( was meine Eltern 20 jahre Später auch verblüfft hat die dachten immer ich wüsste davon nix  )  Ich errinere mich an den Film Tanz der Teufel den ich heimlicherweise geschaut hab als meine Eltern den gesehen haben  da muss ich 5 gewesen sein.


Ja an besondere Schlüsselerlebnisse (positiv oder negativ) kann man sich  noch erinnern. Bis maximal 3 Jahre kann ich mich (teilweise) auch noch zurück erinnern. Das meiste vergisst man aber.

Star Wars habe ich 1982 gesehen das war ich 6 Jahre alt. Ich weiß noch genau wo und wann das war.  Und das es wohl eine Unterbrechung gab weil die Filmrolle gerissen ist.



> Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will, gute Frage  Wahrscheinlich das jeder Mensch anders ist und  man von sich nicht auf andere Rückschlüsse ziehen kann / sollte.


Das stimmt!


Edit: Und zum Perfektionismus. Manchmal sind Sachen so simpel und ich habe ein Brett vorm Kopf. Aber da ich den Zwang oder Drang habe nachzubessern... passt es dann oft zum Schluß.
Kann aber auch, je nachdem, etwas länger dauern.


----------

